# bugs in kitchen, nothing helpsbugs in kitchen, nothing helps



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The drain is supposed to have a trap
This prevents bugs from coming up the drain
Any pic of the drain underneath?


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

what kind of bugs? Ants, roaches etc?


----------



## macro01 (Aug 11, 2009)

yo ushould check the drain and some corners to see if the corners have hole that bugs can enter


----------



## chedderslam (Jul 30, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> The drain is supposed to have a trap
> This prevents bugs from coming up the drain
> Any pic of the drain underneath?


The drain has the curvy part that I think is a trap.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

is it just the one drain?


----------

